# 4 week cut advice? (Pic, Diet & Supplementation info inside)



## Quail (May 25, 2009)

Hey guys.

Hoping I can find some cut advice! I'd ideally like to do a pretty hardcore 4 week cut, but without losing too much muscle (I know I have to make a comprimise if I want to drop the weight quickly).

This is me as of today (5'9", ~12 stone)










I'm relatively happy with my size, but not happy with my bodyfat. With a couple holidays coming up, I'd like to cut up as much as possible before I relax and eat my ass off for a 2 weeks :thumb:

At the moment, a typical weekday looks like this:

*9:00:*

Protein (with water), BCAAs, L-Glutamine, Creatine

*10:00:*

Scrambled eggs (2 whole, 2 whites) & 2x brown toast

Cappucino with Skimmed milk

*13:30:*

Baked Chicken Breast/Thigh with Veg

*16:30:*

Banana

Green Tea

*18:00:*

Baked Chicken Breast/Thigh with Cous Cous

*19:00:*

Protein (with water), Dextrose, Caffeine

*19:15:*

GYM: Weight Training

*20:00:*

Protein (with water), BCAAs, L-Glutamine, Creatine

*20:30:*

Baked Chicken Breast

Thats a somewhat typical day. I try to time my carbs around breakfast and training. I struggle to lose weight, and find restricting carbs seems to work OK for me. Any advice you can offer on a quick cut would be great. I'm think I'm holding a bit of extra weight due to the creatine, but I doubt this will be lost off my stomach when I come off it in a week or two!

Thanks 

DIET UPDATE


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

One of the better cutting diets I have seen posted up. My opinion:

Low on fats - get some oily fish instead of all that chicken

I would replace the banana with a protein shake and some oatcakes

If you are using green tea for fat loss you need to drink a good few cups a day

Some peope may argue, my opinion is you should have some carbs after working out - either in the meal or the shake

Yopu could maybe replace a shake or 2 with whole food (tuna?)

A 4 week cut is very short.


----------



## Quail (May 25, 2009)

Cheers Niall. I agree, I've left it very late.

I actually drink green tea because I like it! I may try and get a few more in if its worthwhile.

I really can't stomach fish  . Is there another source of good fats that is comparable? Supplementation maybe?

Normally I would have carbs post workout, but do you think its still needed if I'm trying to lose fat quickly, considering my body seems to *cling* to carbs? Will I lose muscle by not including them?

Cheers


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

To start with, I'd come off the creatine, put protein in the 16:30 meal, have your 9:00 meal over an hour earlier and have some slow release protein (casein or cottage cheese) at 10:00pm ish 

good luck man


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

Quail said:


> Cheers Niall. I agree, I've left it very late.
> 
> I actually drink green tea because I like it! I may try and get a few more in if its worthwhile.
> 
> ...


I would have the carbs pwo too man. Something like 2 bananas directly pwo will give you the insulin spike you need! I hate that flat feeling you get on low carbs days!

Udo's choice oil blend is perfect for the EFAs


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Quail said:


> Cheers Niall. I agree, I've left it very late.
> 
> I actually drink green tea because I like it! I may try and get a few more in if its worthwhile.
> 
> ...


----------



## Quail (May 25, 2009)

Thanks guys. So I shouldn't be scared of those simple carbs straight after training then.

I'll aim to get more good fats too; I'll check out Udo's Blend. I do eat quite a bit of peanut butter when I'm not worried about cutting (peanut butter on 2x brown toast is my usual breakfast). I'll try and get some more unsalted peanuts in my diet as a snack.

And yes, I do feel weak on low carb days, although my energy levels seem to be a lot higher than this time last year when I was trying to cut. Unsure as to why that is. Maybe something to do with the pre-workout shake.


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

Quail said:


> Thanks guys. So I shouldn't be scared of those simple carbs straight after training then.
> 
> I'll aim to get more good fats too; I'll check out Udo's Blend.


Thats how i feel man. Nice sugars after workout and slower releasing ones about 45-60mins before workout


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Udos blend is awesome.


----------



## Quail (May 25, 2009)

Hey guys,

Just to update, heres yesterday's eating and training schedule:

0800: Protein, L-Glutamine, Water

0820: HIIT

0945: Grean Tea, Scrambled Eggs, 1x Wholegrain Toast, Peanut Butter

1130: Cappuccino with skimmed milk

1245: Steak with Salad & Low Fat Coleslaw

1430: Pint of Water

1500: 1/2 Lean Beef Burger (homemade) and Salsa

1730: Cous Cous with chicken and pesto

1835: Protein, Caffeine, L-Glutamine, Creatine, Water

1845: GYM (Weight Training)

2100: Protein, BCAA, L-Glutamine, Dextrose, Creatine, Water *[Following your advice, I've included Dextrose as a quick acting PWO carb]*

2245: Tuna, Extra Light Mayo, Wholegrain Mustard

Considering I trained twice yesterday, my energy levels felt fine, and I'm quite happy on my current diet. Normally low carbs hit me very hard, but I'm still slowly but surely adding weights/reps in the gym. I expect to hit a wall soon. Trying to decide when to come off the creatine. I've given myself a 35 day countdown. I currently have 33 days left, and it should take about 2 weeks for me to flush out the creatine, so I may come off in a couple of weeks.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

4 weeks is VERY short to cut; dextrose has NO place on a cut. If you're natural you will lose muscle on a cut- there is not getting around that, no matter how much BCAA you drink- reason: when on low carbs (and a calorie deficit) your body enters gluconeogenesis (google it) and makes glucose for energy from amino acids. You think, but hey, i eat loads of protein/BCAA right? you may, but if you're in a calorie deficit (you must be, thats teh idea of a cut, and why you do HITT etc), the body makes up the extra energy from aminos- as you don't eat enough (calorie deficit remember) it comes from muscle... AAS stop this, as the main thing AAS do is retain amino acids in the body...


----------



## Hardlabour2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

Cardio????


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

For a quick fix use this:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=5&ved=0CDkQFjAE&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ironmagazine.com%2Febooks%2FThe_Rapid_Fat_Loss_Handbook.pdf&ei=Ws4NTrflG4mXhQffzsHpDQ&usg=AFQjCNGqse7I11E3JDc1pgbyiQvwyo8KJg


----------

